# Sadie Mae's In Her Easter Attire



## smoke665 (Apr 14, 2017)

Sadie Mae was a mildly cooperative tonight enduring the process long enough to get a few shots in. She didn't find bunny ears nearly as humourous as we did



no-image-available-grid.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## annamaria (Apr 14, 2017)

The bunny shot is cute and comical. Made me chuckle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 14, 2017)

What a gorgeous pooch.  A Red & White Irish Setter?  The ears are not becoming and she knew that.  #1 is my fav.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 14, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> What a gorgeous pooch.  A Red & White Irish Setter?  The ears are not becoming and she knew that.  #1 is my fav.



Thanks Gary, #1 is my favorite as well. The bench I was using was a little to narrow for her to curl up a little. She's full blooded Brittany Spaniel. A little over 4yrs old, that we adopted from American Brittany Rescue.

Looking at these I didn't realize when I posted the background had some splotches, need to clean those up before I print.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 14, 2017)

A hunting dog ...


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 14, 2017)

I agree with Gary, first one is very good. Poor Sadie Mae.

Joe


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 14, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> A hunting dog ...



She had been trained before she came to us as a bird dog. I'm anxious to get her out in the field this fall, to see just how well she does. Think she's going to do well.


----------



## Frankinfuji (Apr 14, 2017)

Really like the first one.  Captured her serious working dog look.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 14, 2017)

Very nice set number two is cute


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 14, 2017)

annamaria said:


> The bunny shot is cute and comical. Made me chuckle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Annamaria, she is pretty laid back for a Britt. As long as she has my full attention, she's happy.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ysarex said:


> I agree with Gary, first one is very good. Poor Sadie Mae.
> 
> Joe



Thanks Joe. She is hardly mistreated. More like already spoiled rotten.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 14, 2017)

Frankinfuji said:


> Really like the first one.  Captured her serious working dog look.



Thank you, the first one is my favorite also. I'd like to say it was her "working dog look", but the reality is that I had just said her two favorite words "Ice Cream".


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 14, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Very nice set number two is cute



Thanks Logan. Mom, decided she would be cute in them.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 14, 2017)

S P O I L E D. Love them all, #1 favorite.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 15, 2017)

Very Nice,She is very cute.# 1 my fav to.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 15, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> S P O I L E D. Love them all, #1 favorite.



Thanks JC. Yeah she might be just a little bit spoiled, but she returns the love double. Britts have this way about them, they bond very tight to their people.


----------



## kap55 (Apr 15, 2017)

Good looking dog.  I like 3 the best.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 15, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Very Nice,She is very cute.# 1 my fav to.



Thank you. Mom's not going to be happy that the bunny ears isn't making the cut LOL


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 15, 2017)

kap55 said:


> Good looking dog.  I like 3 the best.



Thank you. She didn't think much of it because it didn't have any treats or toys in it.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 15, 2017)

Great shots.
Sadie Mae appear to tolerate your wardrobe choices quite well. lol


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 15, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great shots.
> Sadie Mae appear to tolerate your wardrobe choices quite well. lol



Thank you. Yes she's pretty laid back


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 15, 2017)

In case it wasn't clear, Dad wanted a bird dog, and Mom wanted a frilly little dog, so we compromised.  Sadie Mae was  in her diva mode tonight really working the camera. LOL She wasn't ready to quit, didn't want to get down off the bench



no-image-available-grid.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## Woodsman (Apr 16, 2017)

Love number 1.  What a gorgeous girl.  My girl is snoring behind my chair right now.  They are the best.


----------

